# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Llogaria juaj në Forumi Shqiptar u bllokua‏

## Flori

> From:  	    Postieri i Forumi Shqiptar (webmaster@forumishqiptar.com)
> Sent: 	Friday, April 03, 2009 10:13:55 AM
> To: 	------------
> 
> 
> user[username], 
> 
> Llogaria juaj në Forumi Shqiptar është mbyllur sepse dikush është munduar të identifikohet me fjalëkalimin e gabuar më shumë se 5 herë. Mund të provoni të hyni në llogarinë tuaj pas 15 minutash. 
> 
> ...


Po pse duhet te me bllokohet mua adresa se ka ktu femij qe lozin kush gjen me shum passworde. te hiqet kjo gje e ti vehet ban ati qe i ben keto provon.

Flori

----------


## Darius

Kjo eshte bere per te mbrojtur antaret nga thyerja e fjalekalimit te tyre. Mbas disa tentimeve forumi automatikisht bllokon per nje fare kohe tentativat e metejshme duke minimizuar perpjekjet per kete veprim. Eshte ne te miren e antareve ky opsion dhe duhet vleresuar si i tille.

----------

